

Ask HN: Template for sales proposal letter? - curiously

So I&#x27;m finally at this stage. The client would like the proposal to contain these sections. I just have never prepared any document like this so lost as to where I can start:<p>introduction about the company.<p>feasibility evaluation<p>statement of works<p>acceptance testing<p>SLA<p>Pricing<p>Trial Period<p>Payment options<p>Is there a template I can use somewhere? I&#x27;m a little bit overwhelmed with these terms: feasibility eval, SOW, acceptance testing and SLA.<p>All in all, I&#x27;m a little hesitant to pursue this client because a) they want to pay as little as possible b) they said straight up they can&#x27;t pay up front for the initial customization c) &quot;the managment said they can&#x27;t purchase until they have ABCDEF&quot; line.<p>However, I want to at least be able to send a proposal with all these things and see what happens. I&#x27;m not sure if I even should pursue this because it seems like a lot of work for very little pay off (barely $10k &#x2F; year) for how much value they are getting but is enterprise SaaS deals always this crappy or do I just have a crappy client?<p>I&#x27;ve already spent at least 20 hours just back and forth communicating answering questions, and now finally I am able to get a chance to submit a proposal which seems like it will take even more time to prepare for the entire range of content that is being asked.<p>Also the client wants to test this for a month to make sure that the solution works and then willing to pay. This makes me uneasy, there&#x27;s a lot of initial work involved.
======
gatsby
You're in luck. YC has a standard template that you can download here:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/#sales](https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/#sales)

I've also seen lots of sales contracts, so feel free to email me if you need
help or get stuck.

------
SomeoneWeird
Might be worth looking at this[1], Y Combinator open sourced their Sales
Agreement last week.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9035256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9035256)

